
OpenAI Five defeats professional Dota 2 team, twice - Leary
https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/13/openai-five-defeats-a-team-of-professional-dota-2-players/
======
naveen99
> OpenAI’s engineers opted not to have it read pixels from the game to
> retrieve information (like human players). It uses Dota 2’s bot API
> instead...

Congratulations to openai. But thank the ai gods, there is somewhere to move
the goal post to.

~~~
chillacy
Of the two problems solving teamwork and strategy probably has the most payoff
for non game applications (OpenAI is after all a non profit with a broad
mission).

~~~
wilde
Probably, though note that they’re no longer a non-profit.
[https://openai.com/blog/openai-lp/](https://openai.com/blog/openai-lp/)

------
natmaka
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19655893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19655893)

